# My new toy



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/sE9vki8cwwSG886D6 This is what it looked like when I bought it.

I am not sure if the link will work, first time trying this, but here is my new toy. It took me about 3 weeks to get her running working on the weekends. 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa7VjIwVJxRgCgZ3p8SaOSQ These will show the progress trying to get it running. Next is to wire it up and get it producing power.

This is a 1941 Witte Dieselelectric generator, single cylinder diesel. 8000 watt 115/230 output.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Love those old engines! Hard to find around here, the Amish seem to have ESP to find and haul away.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for posting. It is nice to read about something made when quality was job #1 . Today's should be issued with a trash can....so when the day arrives. Ron


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

Lol, it is funny to do some research and find out how many people are still using these both as back up and still use for prime power in remote areas.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Handyhiker said:


> Lol, it is funny to do some research and find out how many people are still using these both as back up and still use for prime power in remote areas.



We used to make stuff to last, a couple years ago we sold a fully working Farmall M tractor to someone who needed it on their farm. It was built in 1941and was literally a tank! Problem was, it didn't have power "everything" and an air conditioned cab so has gone out of fashion now.


----------

